# Concealed carry while hunting



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

CONCEALED HANDGUN LICENSE A person legally allowed to possess a concealed handgun may carry a concealed handgun while hunting. They may also hunt with their concealed handgun as long as it meets all of the requirements for the game that is being hunted (barrel length, caliber, season, etc.) 

I was reading the hunting rules and regs and saw this on page 39. I thought this was allowed a couple years ago.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok I read the rules again I think they added that you could hunt with a concealed carry weapon as long as it meets the requirements.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I don't think so ohio hunting conceled weapons states *Hunters possessing a valid concealed handgun license may carry their concealed handgun while hunting*, but they may not use said handgun to shoot, shoot at, or kill any wild animal. Hunters without a concealed handgun license may not carry or conceal a handgun on their person while hunting.


----------



## the weav (Mar 22, 2007)

Carry law has changed


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

I stand corrected and here thought I knew everything The Ohio Division of Wildlife announced the change on Wednesday after the Ohio Wildlife Council approved the 2022-23 hunting season. Wildlife officials said, "*A person may carry and hunt with a legally concealed firearm, so long as the firearm meets existing regulations*."


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

deleted post the weav posted before I did


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always carry, not necessarily concealed while bow hunting , no need to gun hunting , or cutting wood , doing work around the land ..... you never know


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Ohio is also a open carry.....when you hunt....you can also carry legally


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't think you can have more than one hunting weapon. Meaning, if you're bowhunting and carrying concealed you are not allowed to shoot a Squirrel with your concealed. I have a handgun that shoots .410 and that's the way it was last year when I checked. The one exception that I know of is some Duck hunters have an extra full choke shotgun for finishing cripples. Doesn't really affect me, but as always check the laws for any changes.


----------



## buck16on (Feb 10, 2014)

There's new language regarding carrying a concealed gun while hunting because the Ohio legislature grew a few and passed a new law that in Ohio you no longer need a conceal and carry license in Ohio to conceal and carry. Therefor now everyone with a hunting license and proper animal tags can conceal and carry while hunting. I believe Ohio now is the 38th state to pass a law that allows its citizens to conceal and carry without a conceal and carry license. You cannot kill an animal with the conceal and carry gun unless it's legal to hunt with. So, in archery season you can't shoot a deer with a conceal and carry gun. But in gun season if the conceal and carry gun is a type of gun legal for hunting deer such as a handgun with a qualified barrel length and caliber then you can kill a deer with it.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I think only Charles Branson concealed carry a pistol with a barrel length legal to hunt deer with in Ohio.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

buck16on said:


> There's new language regarding carrying a concealed gun while hunting because the Ohio legislature grew a few and passed a new law that in Ohio you no longer need a conceal and carry license in Ohio to conceal and carry. Therefor now everyone with a hunting license and proper animal tags can conceal and carry while hunting. I believe Ohio now is the 38th state to pass a law that allows its citizens to conceal and carry without a conceal and carry license. You cannot kill an animal with the conceal and carry gun unless it's legal to hunt with. So, in archery season you can't shoot a deer with a conceal and carry gun. But in gun season if the conceal and carry gun is a type of gun legal for hunting deer such as a handgun with a qualified barrel length and caliber then you can kill a deer with it.


well that's sort of true and sort of not… You Are completely legal to concealed carry while hunting… We all know that.. however, you can only hunt with one hunting implement… Not two... Meaning you can't use your concealed carry as a "back up"to finish retrieving an animal-so if you have your muzzleloader with you and you hit a deer and don't kill it… You are not allowed to whip out your concealed carry, (even if it is deer legal,)and finish off the deer with it. and maybe that's what you meant in your post, sometimes it's hard to interpret exactly what people are saying when typed


----------

